# Steinaker again



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I went to Steinaker again today and just knocked em dead again. That place is smokin hot, well, at least for me. The other people around I noticed weren't catching them as fast or as many as I was. Secret bait I guess. One of them my buddy reeled in was over 20 inches. I highly recommend fishing this lake for trout, cause it is awesome.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the report. How long of a drive past Heber to get there?

What species?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Thanks for the report. *How long of a drive past Heber to get there?*
> 
> What species?


Forever !!!! :evil:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Uh oh...Did we stumble upon secret spot # 43? :lol: 

I'll probably never make it out there anyway. :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Uh oh...Did we stumble upon secret spot # 43? :lol:
> 
> I'll probably never make it out there anyway. :wink:


Forever....plus 2 hours, give or take...

#43 ? There is no such thing smarty pants.... :evil:


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Good ol Steinaker... I grew up about 3 miles from the dam. Lots of big bass in the summer time. I have to admit though, it gets bypassed in the summer for other "secret" spots.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I was informed when I joined this fourm Cheech, that secret spots are not allowed.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> I was informed when I joined this fourm Cheech, that secret spots are not allowed.


Oh... Uhhh it's Red Fleet Res.

I promise


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

We were catching Trout. Nice ones too, smallest one was 16 inches. And just so you know, it isn't my secret spot, I can't get to my secret spot this winter, I could last year, but not this year. But, I am enjoying Steinaker. And also just a bit of information, I am not fishing by the dam, I am not even near it. But, I will tell you this, the past two times I have been there, the other fisherman around me have not been catching very many fish except for me and my buddy. Except that there were some guys that came out on the ice and they were doing very well too, and so I went over to talk to them, and low and behold, they were using exactly what I was using. What was I using????? Oh, you might have to work for that answer.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

sharpshooter25 said:


> We were catching Trout. Nice ones too, smallest one was 16 inches. And just so you know, it isn't my secret spot, I can't get to my secret spot this winter, I could last year, but not this year. But, I am enjoying Steinaker. And also just a bit of information, I am not fishing by the dam, I am not even near it. But, I will tell you this, the past two times I have been there, the other fisherman around me have not been catching very many fish except for me and my buddy. Except that there were some guys that came out on the ice and they were doing very well too, and so I went over to talk to them, and low and behold, *they were using exactly what I was using. What was I using????? Oh, you might have to work for that answer*.


I don't want to know what you were using.... _(O)_

Where's your secret spot.??


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> I was informed when I joined this fourm Cheech, that secret spots are not allowed.


Especially about one reservoir and we alllll know which one im talking about. :wink: :lol:


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

.45 You want to know where my secret spot is? I am already taking you to my secret summer spot, now you want my secret spot in the winter too? Geez, I guess you want to know where my secret spot is that I go deer hunting too, so you can shoot bucks like the one I am holding. Not everyone can hunt where I hunt, because you have to go through my land to get there, so these bucks get nice and big. Maybe, just maybe I can take you up there, if you aren't hunting the same time I am.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

cheech said:


> Good ol Steinaker... I grew up about 3 miles from the dam. Lots of big bass in the summer time. I have to admit though, it gets bypassed in the summer for other "secret" spots.


I fished what I believe to be a few of your "secret spots" just before they iced over last year. Definitely best kept a secret. I didn't have a tape that long.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

sharpshooter25 said:


> .45 You want to know where my secret spot is? I am already taking you to my secret summer spot, now you want my secret spot in the winter too? Geez, I guess you want to know where my secret spot is that I go deer hunting too, so you can shoot bucks like the one I am holding. Not everyone can hunt where I hunt, because you have to go through my land to get there, so these bucks get nice and big. Maybe, just maybe I can take you up there, if you aren't hunting the same time I am.


That's a lot of maybe's..... 

Thats a fine look'in buck !! I'll sure be glad when we trade all our secret spots so I can shoot a nice deer like that.  ...Will you clean it and carry it out for me ? :mrgreen:


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh what a good laugh I just had. Do I look like your Bitch???? Sure, I'll carry your gun out while you pack the deer. But if you want my help with the deer, it'll cost you. And once you pay me, I'll just go back to my cabin, get on my foreman, and haul it out while you walk back.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

sharpshooter25 said:


> Oh what a good laugh I just had. Do I look like your ****???? Sure, I'll carry your gun out while you pack the deer. But if you want my help with the deer, it'll cost you. And once you pay me, I'll just go back to my cabin, get on my foreman, and haul it out while you *walk back.[/*quote]
> 
> Walk back ? For that kind of money we'd better have some air conditioned wheelers, with a good sound system. Wouldn't ya think ? _(O)_


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sure, how good is your singing voice cause that is about the best system I can provide. And I can provide the air conditioned as well, it's all about how fast you go down the road.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

How thick is the ice at Steinaker ? And, when will it all be gone ?


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

It is very thick, probably 12-14 inches. I am not sure when it will all be gone.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

cheech said:


> Guns and Flies said:
> 
> 
> > I was informed when I joined this fourm Cheech, that secret spots are not allowed.
> ...


Okay, I'll go ahead and name one of my secret spots since you divulged. It is somewhat known but I still like to think of it as something not everyone knows about. It is a little piece of heaven known by some as, the Middle Provo.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sure it is. :wink: 

Looks like a nice stream though.


----------

